
Icelandic Pirate Party Proposes Basic Income in Parliament (translation) - saevarom
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&sl=is&tl=en&u=http://www.althingi.is/altext/145/s/0454.html
======
milkytron
Untranslated link -
[http://www.althingi.is/altext/145/s/0454.html](http://www.althingi.is/altext/145/s/0454.html)

